# popping sound



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

ive noticed that Watson's chest cavity? seems to make some sort of popping sound when he steps up. i cannot pinpoint the noise. is this normal any info would be much appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does he do it while breathing?


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

nope, only sometimes whilst walking, as well as when he steps up onto my finger. no obvious signs of illness. normal stools, eating well, normal behavior.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you put him to your ear and listen to his breathing? My concern is that it could be an air sac problem. Also, can you describe the sound with any more detail?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sometimes cockatiels' joints pop, just like humans. This might be what you're hearing. Since it happens when he steps up, the sound may be coming from the hip rather than the chest.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

A most curious problem! Wish I could help. All I can think of is that it's a loose joint or something, but I'm no vet...


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

So far, I have listened to his breathing close up. The sound does not occur while he is breathing. It isn't cobstant either leading me to believe it must be gis joints popping. Thanks!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I noticed the same thing with my bird last year. I knew it wasn't his breathing so i wasn't too worried but i still had the vet check him out. She said she had cockatiels before and was familiar with the sound and that its not something to worry about. The popping sound was when he stepped up or stretched and i haven't heard it for a long time now. It seems to have gone away on it's own.


----------

